# comparison of med charter destinations



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I am planning on chartering a 30ft or so boat in the med for a fortnight in July this summer. I had originally intended on Greece, although I have heard that the prices there will be pretty high because of the Olymics. So could anyone enlighten me as to the relative merits and prices of Greece / Croatia / Turkey / Italy / Spain?

On a related point, I would like to charter bareboat, having about 100,000 miles offshore experience myself including a transatlantic and 25 years of European offshore racing and cruising under my belt. The problem is that I have not a sailing qualification to my name. Is this likely to be a more of a problem in some countries than others?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have a look at the Gulf of Fethiye in Turkey. Fabulous sailing area. Check out the Moorings site re Gocek. We were there last August. Once you can prove you can sail, I don''t think paper qualifications or lack of ''em will be a problem.


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

I would also strongly recommend Turkey.
Beautiful country and sailing areas very competitive prices.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would recommend Greece - end of story. No problem with the Olympics that we are aware of other than to say that lots of people (all members of the headless chicken brigade) are avoiding the area en mass. Better still for the rest of us who are going!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It is likely to be busy around the Athens area - but try the Ionian side - which is likely to be much quieter.

In terms of certificates - in the Ionian it is theoretically a requirement for the skipper to carry a certificate of competence, however it is unheard of for a charterer to be stopped by the Port Police to produce such document. Probably something to do with there being next to none port police in the Ionian...! This also means no hassle at ports and no marina fees.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...most charter companies will let you charter a boat as long as you can demonstrate your experience - ie write out your sailing CV and if possible get references from fellow sailors, marinas, sailing clubs etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Olympics actually offer the opportunity for some pretty cheap sailing in Greece if you are happy with one-way charters to or from Athens; due to companies relocating all their yachts there for the Olympics

I have to confess to having an interest in this as the CEO of a charter brokerage (oceancruising.com) but any good broker should be able to put you onto these offers.


----------

